# Scrubbies Evicted From Club For Wrestling



## MrBredli (Sep 24, 2008)

*Published:* Tuesday, August 5, 2008
*Source: *http://www.cairns.com.au/article/2008/08/05/6004_local-news.html

*Pythons Fight For Territory *

*SNAKES alive, these two 6m pythons were snapped doing battle for territorial rights at Yorkeys Knob Boating Club yesterday.*


The club’s two resident reptiles were out and about as the weather warmed but both being male, went into combat when their paths crossed. 


 ​"When males come across each other they go into combat, like a territorial stance instead of biting, to show greater strength and vitality," Queensland Parks and Wildlife Service project officer Paul O’Callaghan told The Cairns Post_._"Once it warms up and the nights get milder snakes have two things on their minds: finding a mate and food.


"If they were mating the female would have been on the ground and the snake slides himself over her for stimulation."


Witness to the combat, Jamie Mathieson who was working on club maintenance, said the snakes were found in the old club house in the back room making a bit of noise.


"I wasn’t sure what they were doing but they looked like they were fighting," Mr Mathieson said.


"I could hear them breathing deep and they were taking 30 second breaths.


"They’d lift their heads up and wrap them together and intertwine them."


But the pythons are no strangers to the club.


"They’ve been here for about four or five years," he said.


"All the boating staff know about them and are wary of them and we’ve never discouraged them from being here."​


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 24, 2008)

Cool. pic.. Im glad that the club lets them go about their business unhindered. If only more people did that.


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 24, 2008)

Seen this a while back,defiantly not 6meters,maybe if they were both measured together,awesome seeing such large reptiles without every1 going bananas,apparently theve been there a while,its great 2 see that they were just left alone.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 24, 2008)

love it. and wish I was there


----------



## cobrajet (Sep 24, 2008)

Has anyone had a look at the snake gallery in the article? There is a huge snake that has been found in some ones yard. Good to see people enjoying the animals instead of cutting the heads off


----------

